# Tegernsee Dauerparkplatz in Bahnhofsnähe?



## rasinini (18. März 2008)

Hallo,

wir suchen am Tegernsee einen möglichst kostenlosen Parkplatz für eine (Transalp-) Woche in Bahnhofsnähe. Vielen Dank für jeden Tip.


----------



## Roberino (18. März 2008)

Der Tegernsee ist groß. Wo startest du? Rottach Egern, Bad Wiesee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasinini (18. März 2008)

Starten würden wir am liebsten in Rottach Egern. 
Wichtiger ist aber ein Dauerparkplatz in Bahnhofsnähe, weil unser Fahrer eine Woche nach unserem Start mit dem Zug kommt, unseren VW-Bus nimmt um uns damit am Gardasee abzuholen. Der will natürlich nicht erst kilometerweit vom Bahnhof zu unserem Parkplatz latschen.


----------



## chaot (18. März 2008)

Das ist jetzt echt blöde.
Denn für Bad Wiessee hätte ich mehrere Möglichkeiten gewusst.
Sind hier im Text beschrieben.
http://www.familie-ullrich.com/content/view/32/38/

Anfahrt:
 stündlich per Bahn (München - Gmund) und dann mit dem Bus bis Bad Wiessee

Parkplatzmöglichkeit:
ich habe jetzt den Text einfach per copy und paste hier reinkopiert

_Start war in unserem Fall unser Hotel in Bad Wiessee. Uli Stanciu nennt in seiner Tourbeschreibung als Startpunkt den Bahnhof in Tegernsee. Aber bereits nach ca. 6 km mündet auch unsere Route in die Orginalroute von Stanciu.

Als Startpunkt für Nachfahrer durchaus geeignet ist der grosse und kostenlose Wanderparkplatz am Wirtshaus Sonnbichl oder aber der freie Parkplatz am öffentlichen Jod- und Schwefelbad an der Uferzone in Bad Wiessee._

Grüße

Manfred


----------



## rasinini (18. März 2008)

Wie ist die Dauerparksituation in Gmund?


----------



## All-Mountain (18. März 2008)

Also ich hab schon einige Touren in Tegernsee am Bahnhof gestartet. Stand Sommer 2007 konnte man z. B. in der Karl-Theodor-Straße unbeschränkt parken.
klick: Google-Maps


----------



## rasinini (19. März 2008)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Also ich hab schon einige Touren in Tegernsee am Bahnhof gestartet. Stand Sommer 2007 konnte man z. B. in der Karl-Theodor-Straße unbeschränkt parken.
> klick: Google-Maps



Tegernsee ist also demnach keine reine Anwohnerparkzone wie teilweise anderswo?


----------



## All-Mountain (19. März 2008)

rasinini schrieb:


> Tegernsee ist also demnach keine reine Anwohnerparkzone wie teilweise anderswo?



Nein, Tegernsee ist nicht die Münchener Innenstadt . 
Aber schon möglich, dass Euer "Holservice" ein paar Meter zum Auto laufen muss. Am Bahnhof hast Du halt zusätzlich noch die Pendler die da parken könnten.  Aber grundsätzlich sehe ich in Tegernsee kein Problem einen Dauerparkplatz in zumutbarer  Entfernung zu bekommen.


----------



## rasinini (19. März 2008)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Nein, Tegernsee ist nicht die Münchener Innenstadt .
> Aber schon möglich, dass Euer "Holservice" ein paar Meter zum Auto laufen muss. Am Bahnhof hast Du halt zusätzlich noch die Pendler die da parken könnten.  Aber grundsätzlich sehe ich in Tegernsee kein Problem einen Dauerparkplatz in zumutbarer  Entfernung zu bekommen.



Ein paar Meter sind ja überhaupt kein Problem. Es sollten nur nicht gleich ein paar Kilometer werden.

Danke.


----------



## dertutnix (19. März 2008)

hier kannst du die parkplätze finden: http://www.tegernsee.de/karte.html

und dann am besten die touristen-info wenden und dich nach freien parkplätzen erkundigen. 

Tourist - Information Tegernsee
Hauptstraße 2
83684 Tegernsee 

Telefon: +49 (0) 8022 / 180140
Telefax: +49 (0) 8022 / 3758 

E-Mail: [email protected]


----------

